
Show HN: Ballotter, an Online Video Debating Platform for Our Discussions - grif-fin
https://www.ballotter.com/
======
grif-fin
We have created Ballotter as an online (live/recorded) video debating platform
to bring the discussions worth sharing on an online stage.

Ballotter has just came online and is at the beta stage.

We hope to gather a collection of amazing debates and people who want their
voice heard with spectators voting and sharing.

Couple of questions for HN:

\- What is your take on Ballotter? \- Any suggestions on the product? \- Any
suggestions on user gathering?

